# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Put these images together, please...

## Higurashi

I need these four images combined into one long image, for a signature. If someone could put them together in the order I post them, that would be great. And if you could tell me how to do it myself for the future(keep in mind I've only got Photobucket and Microsoft Paint  :tongue2: )

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/w...h_art-004b.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/w...h_art-003b.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/w...h_art-002b.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/w...h_art-001b.jpg

Thanks a lot  ::content::

----------


## Tyler

wtf?
why is his hat a bird??

----------


## Supernova

how's this?

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9663/thartfull.jpg
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9663/thartfull.jpg

more spread out, or is that good?

EDIT: oops wrong order, gimmie 2 more minutes

----------


## Higurashi

> wtf?
> why is his hat a bird??



Wtf is it to you?





> how's this?
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9663/thartfull.jpg
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9663/thartfull.jpg
> 
> more spread out, or is that good?
> 
> EDIT: oops wrong order, gimmie 2 more minutes



That's perfect! Thanks a lot  ::content::  Is there any way that I could do this in the future with Paint/Photobucket?

----------


## slash112

isnt it easy enough to line the 4 pictures up in paint?

just copy and paste the 4 pictures in, and line them up, then make the white window thing the right size.

----------


## Higurashi

> isnt it easy enough to line the 4 pictures up in paint?



If I'm asking how to do it, then *obviously* I don't know how.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Supernova

I did it with Gimp, a freeware program similar to photoshop, but it could be done in paint too.  Basically what you do is add up the widths (in pixels) of the  images and make a blank image with that width and whatever height they are, then copy and paste them into the blank image and arrange them to fit (that's where Gimp/photoshop helps, because they work with multiple layers.)

BTW: you're welcome  :tongue2:

----------


## Tyler

lol copy+paste with Paint would have been alot simpler.

----------


## Higurashi

> I did it with Gimp, a freeware program similar to photoshop, but it could be done in paint too.  Basically what you do is add up the widths (in pixels) of the  images and make a blank image with that width and whatever height they are, then copy and paste them into the blank image and arrange them to fit (that's where Gimp/photoshop helps, because they work with multiple layers.)



Thanks again  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

> If I'm asking how to do it, then *obviously* I don't know how.



sorry, its just i honestly thought everyone knew how to use paint.

but anyway, i would say copy and pasting the 4 pictures into paint and just manually aligning them with your mouse is the easiest way

----------


## Higurashi

> but anyway, i would say copy and pasting the 4 pictures into paint and just manually aligning them with your mouse is the easiest way



Thanks  :smiley: 





> sorry, its just i honestly thought everyone knew how to use paint.



No problem, I am just _really_ horrible with computers  ::chuckle::

----------

